# A silly question.  Can't figure out how to minimize LR CC



## hassiman (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi,
For some reason LR CC displays full screen on my monitor without the "Close" "minimize" "Maximize" being displayed in the upper left hand corner of my monitor.

 To access my screen I must choose "hide Lightroom" to get to my desktop.  

How do I get the upper left hand control buttons back❓


----------



## Cerianthus (Jun 20, 2016)

Ctr alt F to go to normal mode. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## clee01l (Jun 20, 2016)

hassiman said:


> Hi,
> For some reason LR CC displays full screen on my monitor without the "Close" "minimize" "Maximize" being displayed in the upper left hand corner of my monitor.
> 
> To access my screen I must choose "hide Lightroom" to get to my desktop.
> ...


You have likely opened LR in its own desktop space using OS X full screen option.  Moving the cursor to the top edge of the screen should cause the OS X menu to appear and the control buttons to appear on the window titlebar


----------



## Woodbutcher (Jun 20, 2016)

Yep, cursor all the way to the top and wait...then the menu bar and window controls will show.


----------



## Alan F (Sep 11, 2016)

hassiman said:


> Hi,
> For some reason LR CC displays full screen on my monitor without the "Close" "minimize" "Maximize" being displayed in the upper left hand corner of my monitor.
> 
> To access my screen I must choose "hide Lightroom" to get to my desktop.
> ...


Hi

Just encountered this little problem myself. after a bit of tinkering with Light room (version 5) I realised I had somehow reset the view option. The attached image is the cure. Hope it helps


----------

